# Sim City: Update 7 ist live und liefert kostenlose Gebäude



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. August 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Sim City: Update 7 ist live und liefert kostenlose Gebäude*

					Maxis hat das Update 7 für Sim City veröffentlicht und scheint erstmals den Verkehr in den Griff bekommen zu haben. Außerdem spendiert der Entwickler vier kostenlose Gebäude. Das dürfte nach Werbe- und Mini-DLCs einige Spieler erfreuen.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Sim City: Update 7 ist live und liefert kostenlose Gebäude*


----------



## ilchy (26. August 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Update 7 ist live und liefert kostenlose Gebäude*

Hab gestern mal für 1h eine neue Map angefangen und kann bis jetzt nur positives über den Verkehrsfluss berichten. Müllwagen fahren nicht mehr auf einem Haufen sondern biegen unterschiedlich ab. Feuerwehren kommen nun auch gut druch und Verkehrsstaus hatte ich noch keine. 

Mal sehen wie sich das ganze entwickelt, wenn die 2-3 Stundenmarke geknackt ist, wo die Städte immer beginnen zu kollabieren.

Nun fehlen nur noch größere Baufläche ;D


----------



## alm0st (26. August 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Update 7 ist live und liefert kostenlose Gebäude*

Noch 7 weitere Patches und man hat endlich ein vernünftiges Sim City vor sich. Vielleicht hol ichs mir dann auch mal vom Wühltüsch für 5 €


----------



## boxleitnerb (26. August 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Update 7 ist live und liefert kostenlose Gebäude*



alm0st schrieb:


> Noch 7 weitere Patches und man hat endlich ein vernünftiges Sim City vor sich. Vielleicht hol ichs mir dann auch mal vom Wühltüsch für 5 €


 
Genau so sehe ich das auch. Die Leute, die den Vollpreis dafür gezahlt haben, tun mir einfach nur leid.


----------



## Roterfred (26. August 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Update 7 ist live und liefert kostenlose Gebäude*

Und das wichtiste haben sie wieder vergessen. Die Map-größe das wichtigste überhaupt.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. August 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Update 7 ist live und liefert kostenlose Gebäude*

Also ich hab jetzt mal meine Region mit 800k Einwohnern geladen, nach dem Patch und mal einfach ne Stadt mit 200k Einwohnern probiert die vorher katastrophal zugestaut war. Es ist jetzt wirklich deutlich besser geworden. Gibt zwar immer noch ab und zu an den Hauptknotenpunkten kleinere Staus, aber bei weitem nicht mehr so extrem wie vorher, das die ganze Stadt zugestaut war.

Wenn Maxis jetzt noch deutlich größerere Maps, mehr öffentliche Verekhrsmittel(U-Bahn, Hochbahn, Wasser-Taxis) und Mautstationen liefern würde wäre es sogar relativ annehmbar und ich würde wohl etwas regelmäßiger mal meine Zeit mit verbringen...

So aber bleibt es zwar ein richtiger und wichtiger Schritt in die richtige Richtung aber grade ohne größere Maps ist es trotzdem nach wie vor sinnlos da einem für richtige Städte einfach der nötige Platz fehlt und kein richtiges Stadtfeeling aufkommen will.

Wobei ich noch sagen muss das die neue Straßenbaufunktion zum anheben und absenken wirklich cool ist, so lassen sich wirklich geniale Straßentrassen legen, blos wie gesagt, die Maps sind leider zu klein um das wirklich ausgibig nutzen zu können...


----------



## Shinchyko (26. August 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Update 7 ist live und liefert kostenlose Gebäude*



boxleitnerb schrieb:


> Genau so sehe ich das auch. Die Leute, die den Vollpreis dafür gezahlt haben, tun mir einfach nur leid.


 
Ja.... War der größte Spiele fehlkauf meines Lebens..-.-


----------



## Nightslaver (26. August 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Update 7 ist live und liefert kostenlose Gebäude*



Shinchyko schrieb:


> Ja.... War der größte Spiele fehlkauf meines Lebens..-.-


 
Jepp, da kann man froh sein wenns nicht das eigene Geld war was für draufgegangen ist sondern das der Freundin... 
Wobei es mir schonwieder fast um ihr Geld leid tut dafür ausgegeben worden zu sein.


----------



## ilchy (26. August 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Update 7 ist live und liefert kostenlose Gebäude*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Also ich hab jetzt mal meine Region mit 800k Einwohnern geladen, nach dem Patch und mal einfach ne Stadt mit 200k Einwohnern probiert die vorher katastrophal zugestaut war.



Wie genau ist das jetzt mit dem Verkehrspatch? Der wird auch auf die bestehenden Städte angewendet ??


----------



## christoph-k85 (26. August 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Update 7 ist live und liefert kostenlose Gebäude*



ilchy schrieb:


> Wie genau ist das jetzt mit dem Verkehrspatch? Der wird auch auf die bestehenden Städte angewendet ??


 
Na das will ich doch zumindest hoffen, wäre ja sonst ein Witz oder?


----------



## Nightslaver (26. August 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Update 7 ist live und liefert kostenlose Gebäude*



ilchy schrieb:


> Wie genau ist das jetzt mit dem Verkehrspatch? Der wird auch auf die bestehenden Städte angewendet ??


 
Ja der funktioniert auch bei bereits erstellten Städten, alles andere wäre auch idiotisch gewesen.


----------

